# Knit-along for Baby/Child Surprise Jacket



## ValT

This is the pattern I have planned to do.
http://www.junebugsplace.com/surprise.htm

It doesn't matter which gauge of machine you have; it can be done on a chunky, mid-gauge or standard gauge. You can make it with or without a ribber.

It gives some good exercises in short-rowing and a bit of shaping and is fairly easy to do.

Please let me know if you are on board.

Val


----------



## Dlclose

Can this be done with hand knitting? I know the pattern can be done this way but can the KAL?


----------



## ValT

Happy to help, I hand-knit as well, but it really should be in the hand-knitting section.

Why don't you open a topic in the Hand knitting section asking if someone would lead a knit-along for the Baby Surprise Jacket. I am sure you would get some response, and then you are up and away.

(Like to see a photo when it's finished!)

Best wishes
Val


----------



## Dodi2056

I am in for BSJ.


----------



## GrammaBarbie

I am in for this BSJ. Have we officially started?


----------



## ValT

GrammaBarbie said:


> I am in for this BSJ. Have we officially started?


Sure, if you like. You can start at any time.
I shall start mine tomorrow; it's 22.15h here now and I'd like to do it in some variegated yarn, so will be shopping tomorrow early am.

Val

PS Do post any questions you have at any time, because your questions today maybe someone else's tomorrow.

Let's have some fun here and learn things at the same time.


----------



## ValT

> I am in for BSJ.
> Dodi2056


Thanks, welcome.

Val


----------



## Lise Paauw

I am in and will give it a try but not sure if I will be able to complete since this will be my first project. We will see?...&#9786;


----------



## ValT

Lise Paauw said:


> I am in and will give it a try but not sure if I will be able to complete since this will be my first project. We will see?...☺


Great, thanks. We'll get you through it one way or another.

Val


----------



## Dodi2056

Question already: I plan on staring with several rows of waste yarn and ravel cord. Would that seem prudent to everyone else?


----------



## Dodi2056

Okay, have the swatch done and it is in the washer; washing according to how the garment will be washed once done. Hopefully everything I have been reading is correct and I have done it correctly so far.


----------



## ValT

Dodi2056 said:


> Question already: I plan on starting with several rows of waste yarn and ravel cord. Would that seem prudent to everyone else?


Either closed or open sts would work. 
The pattern says 'hang loops', so that would be open sts.

It depends which sort of edging you are going to do. 
Open sts will generally be better if you are going to rehang upside down and do a rib - it'll have more give and be more springy.
If I was going to do a crochet edge, I would do a closed edge, then I would have a firm edge to hook into.

However .... this is an origami knitting pattern and the CO and BO edges fold up and form part of the top shoulder/sleeve seam. So you would be joining the CO/BO edges to the side/selvage edge of the knitting when you sew it up. Clever!
A closed edge for the CO then?

Val

To inspire you ...


----------



## mathknit

Count me in also, I'll try to catch up this weekend....I always wanted to knit the baby surprise and I never thought I would be doing it on the machine. Thanks so much for this opportunity and tutorial.

Tilly


----------



## heyjudes

Count me in also! This will be my first project.


----------



## MarisW

What a fun idea! l won't be able to get to a store until Saturday, but will jump on board then.


----------



## Carol L

I'll be joining the knit-along, too. Thanks!
Carol


----------



## leanne17

Hi, I would like to join in as well. I am sorting my yarns at the moment, but will be able to start tomorrow. I looked at the diagram and I'm hoping it looks more complicated than it actually is.
I will be knitting on a standard gauge, very old Knitmaster 328, so hope I can work it out ok.
Lesley


----------



## dagmargrubaugh

Okay, I'm in. I will be using my LK-150. A light worsted weight, more like a sports weight. 
I'll start in a couple of days.
This will be fun,


----------



## dancewithmarg

I'll have a go too, on my chunky machine and see how it comes out!
Marg


----------



## JeanneHolmes

I would like to join as well. Mine will also be on a standard gauge machine.


----------



## Peanut Tinker

ValT said:


> This is the pattern I have planned to do.
> http://www.junebugsplace.com/surprise.htm
> 
> It doesn't matter which gauge of machine you have; it can be done on a chunky, mid-gauge or standard gauge. You can make it with or without a ribber.
> 
> It gives some good exercises in short-rowing and a bit of shaping and is fairly easy to do.
> 
> Please let me know if you are on board.
> 
> I have done this pattern a few times and altho it took a bit to do it right, when I finally did, I found that for some reason one sleeve was always wider. No matter what I did, it came out like that and I was pretty sure I followed the pattern to a tee. I also used Hobby knitters video to help. I would like to know if this happens to others as well. I made about 8 of them in many different gauges and yarns and it seemed that it was more even on the thicker yarns. Enjoy, it is such fun to finally fold it together and see the end result!
> 
> Val


----------



## ramdoupri

Cant wait mine is on a standard guage. So we are doing a open cast on?


----------



## ValT

ramdoupri said:


> Cant wait mine is on a standard guage. So we are doing a open cast on?


Either closed or open sts would work. 
The pattern says 'hang loops', so that would be open sts.

It depends which sort of edging you are going to do. 
Open sts will generally be better if you are going to rehang upside down and do a rib - it'll have more give and be more springy.
If I was going to do a crochet edge, I would do a closed edge, then I would have a firm edge to hook into.

However .... this is an origami knitting pattern and the CO and BO edges fold up and form part of the top shoulder/sleeve seam. So you would be joining the CO/BO edges to the side/selvage edge of the knitting when you sew it up. Clever!
A closed edge for the CO then?

Val

To inspire you ...


----------



## idibose

I will try - thank you for the pattern :thumbup:


----------



## malfrench

I can hardly wait to get started. My neighbor's baby is due any day and I was wondering what to make. What fun. I'd start today, but I play Bridge on Thursday!


----------



## Lucasade

I have some odd ball of Aran weight waiting to be used up so I'll have a go on my chunky 260 but can't start till tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing everyone's efforts!


----------



## Saroj

I have done several by hand and also done asj. Count me in. I would love to do for newborns


----------



## Ellie in Houston

HI Val - I would like to join the group. Thanks, Ellie


----------



## Celt Knitter

I'll give it a go too. I'm not sure if I'll be able to finish it because I'm a split personality...live between UK and US!


----------



## spoons4me

me too...gosh, I have had this pattern staring at me for a few years now...gonna DO it! have to catch up on Saturday though...whew...hope I can keep up...using SK 155 and this will be my first garment...Deb


----------



## ValT

Wow ... I'm blown away 19 knitters on board so far - thank you for your support.

I just hope the queries don't all come in at once!

Also please bear in mind any time differences between us, for me to get back to answer specific questions.

Val


----------



## ValT

spoons4me said:


> me too...gosh, I have had this pattern staring at me for a few years now...gonna DO it! have to catch up on Saturday though...whew...hope I can keep up...using SK 155 and this will be my first garment...Deb


Take it easy - work at your own pace.
Val


----------



## Saroj

Just finished mine. Loved it. The rest I will finish by hand

Thank you val for posting the link. Loved it


----------



## Lsay3

I'm in. I may not have my yarn until the weekend. Will this knit a long be done the same way the other workshops on KP are done?


----------



## KateWood

ValT said:


> Wow ... I'm blown away 19 knitters on board so far - thank you for your support.
> 
> I just hope the queries don't all come in at once!
> 
> Also please bear in mind any time differences between us, for me to get back to answer specific questions.
> 
> Val


Support? You springboarded this KAL idea from a New Knitters topic


----------



## ramdoupri

This for me has allready been helpfull


----------



## ValT

Saroj said:


> Just finished mine. Loved it. The rest I will finish by hand
> 
> Thank you val for posting the link. Loved it


Love the colours.
Val


----------



## Happy Dancer

I'd like to do this, too. I have nice sock yarn to be used on a Singer 360.


----------



## Linda knits

Val, 
Thanks for hosting this KAL! Sounds like fun, and a great project! 
I don't have my KM set up yet, but hope to do it soon, as that is one of my resolutions for this year. So I am selfishly hoping you will continue hosting these for a while, so i can join one soon!


----------



## ValT

Linda knits said:


> Val,
> Thanks for hosting this KAL! Sounds like fun, and a great project!
> I don't have my KM set up yet, but hope to do it soon, as that is one of my resolutions for this year. So I am selfishly hoping you will continue hosting these for a while, so i can join one soon!


I think there should be more KALs on here, I feel I've taken a bit of a risk by doing it, a bit of a responsibility, but, hey, why not?
Val


----------



## janda

At a Machine Knitting 'knit-in' we used this pattern quite a few years ago. We started off with just one unstitched knitted garment and asked our group to decide what it could be. Had them all scratching their heads for a while but it was a very successful exercise and the garment is fun to knit.


----------



## ValT

janda said:


> At a Machine Knitting 'knit-in' we used this pattern quite a few years ago. We started off with just one unstitched knitted garment and asked our group to decide what it could be. Had them all scratching their heads for a while but it was a very successful exercise and the garment is fun to knit.


That does sound like fun. I'll steal that idea for my machine knitting club! (if you don't mind).
It's a very clever pattern and I am pondering how I can use a similar technique to make a dog sweater.
Val


----------



## ValT

Lsay3 said:


> I'm in. I may not have my yarn until the weekend. Will this knit a long be done the same way the other workshops on KP are done?


Sorry, I don't know about other workshops on KP, can you please tell me? Is there something better that I should be doing?
Val


----------



## home

I like to make it too. I hope to start on the weekend on my brother 260.

Ursula


----------



## JayneSlovick

I'm starting my swatch! A lady that I met over this site lives in my town and she gave me some yarn. Thanks Marcia.


----------



## dodit

on board will be getting yarn tomorrow!


----------



## doreen344

I'm in. Is there a time limit?


----------



## JayneSlovick

No time limit.


----------



## nannie343

Sounds like fun...
Rhonda


----------



## malfrench

I finished mine tonight-that is the machine part. Now I'll finish it by hand as my ribber is tucked away. I made mine a solid color, but do like those stripes. Since it goes so fast I may do a varigated one tomorrow. The sleeves seem huge. Any way to alter them so they are not so wide?
Maxine


----------



## carolyn tolo

ValT


----------



## carolyn tolo

ValT,

I would enjoy joining your class. Count me in.

I have hand-knitted one, and then made an adult sweater starting on one sleeve cuff and working across to the other
sleeve.

Putting it together IS tricky. Thank you for doing this.


----------



## Saroj

Thank you Val. Here is my finished sweater. It was fun. The instructions are excellent

I did all the trimmings by hand. This was done on my bulky machine and the yarn I used was leftover from my blanket red heart super saver


----------



## ValT

malfrench said:


> I finished mine tonight-that is the machine part. Now I'll finish it by hand as my ribber is tucked away. I made mine a solid color, but do like those stripes. Since it goes so fast I may do a varigated one tomorrow. *The sleeves seem huge. Any way to alter them so they are not so wide?
> Maxine*


You can do a ribbed cuff. Hang the cuff edge on a lesser number of needles (than you have stitches) maybe and make a ribbed cuff band.
Double up some of the stitches - ensuring that you don't leave holes.
Val


----------



## ValT

Saroj said:


> Thank you Val. Here is my finished sweater. It was fun. The instructions are excellent
> I did all the trimmings by hand. This was done on my bulky machine and the yarn I used was leftover from my blanket red heart super saver


I can't tell you how much I love it! It looks so cool! A designer jacket. You wouldn't be able to buy this in a store. Really, really special. I can't stop looking at it. Val


----------



## Saroj

ValT said:


> I can't tell you how much I love it! It looks so cool! A designer jacket. You wouldn't be able to buy this in a store. Really, really special. I can't stop looking at it. Val


Thanks Val. I love it and you are right I can't stop admiring it either.


----------



## dancewithmarg

Your sweater is lovely Saroj. Can't wait to get started on mine today - just a few little things to do then I'll get down to it (I hope!)

Marg


----------



## Saroj

Val,
I want to make size 5. How many Sts should I cast on? My gauge is 4 Sts and 6rows to an inch. I need about an inch wider and about 4inches longer. 
Saroj


----------



## Saroj

Here is my thinking - pl advise 

If I increase the 68 rows to 78 rows that will give about 21/2 in increase in width. At the bottom I pick up the stiches and knit about 18 rows that will give me 3" in length.


----------



## ValT

Saroj:
78 rows at your gauge will give you an extra 10 rows (which is 1.4 inches) width and 2.5 inches in depth - that sounds about right, doesn't it?
I don't know what your size 5 is - UK sizes are different (I think?).
I'm trying to make one for a 6 year old - all I know is the chest size and it's a bit of a guess for the rest of the measurements.
Val


----------



## Saroj

ValT said:


> Saroj:
> 78 rows at your gauge will give you an extra 10 rows (which is 1.4 inches) width and 2.5 inches in depth - that sounds about right, doesn't it?
> I don't know what your size 5 is - UK sizes are different (I think?).
> I'm trying to make one for a 6 year old - all I know is the chest size and it's a bit of a guess for the rest of the measurements.
> Val


I am also making for my 5 year old gd. I looked at my asj and that is how I came up with the idea. Yes it is guess but I think it is a calculated guess. Will make one and see how it comes.


----------



## dancewithmarg

I'll be very interested in seeing the stitch/rows requirements for a larger (child's) size, maybe 3 or 4 yrs.

One thing - is there any way to pick up the heel of a stitch or wrap somewhere so I don't get that hole at the beginning of the mitre (or is it at the end, I'm still not sure)
(see my picture) I've also attached a picture of my jacket after steaming, but before any trims etc.

Marg


----------



## ValT

dancewithmarg said:


> I'll be very interested in seeing the stitch/rows requirements for a larger (child's) size, maybe 3 or 4 yrs.
> One thing - is there any way to pick up the heel of a stitch or wrap somewhere so I don't get that hole at the beginning of the mitre (or is it at the end, I'm still not sure)
> (see my picture) I've also attached a picture of my jacket after steaming, but before any trims etc.
> Marg


It's looking good.
Just discovered this YouTube video - you might find it helpful.




Val


----------



## ramdoupri

Just finished my first mitered section, I am so happy we are doing this I have never been confident enough to try this! Thanks to all for doing this. I would be interestex in a larger version as well!


----------



## ValT

All those wraps are making me cross-eyed!


----------



## blumbergsrus

I wish I could do this with all of you, but I do not have a special little one to do it for. Doesn,t the pattern need to know length of arms and all that. I would love to make these for anyone, so I can donate to hospitals.


----------



## ramdoupri

For some reason I cannot get the second set short rows to work on the left side of the second short rows! I have frogged 6 times I am done for tonight! 
Help


----------



## carolyn tolo

blumbergsrus said:


> I wish I could do this with all of you, but I do not have a special little one to do it for. Doesn,t the pattern need to know length of arms and all that. I would love to make these for anyone, so I can donate to hospitals.


Me too


----------



## dancewithmarg

blumbergsrus said:


> I wish I could do this with all of you, but I do not have a special little one to do it for. Doesn,t the pattern need to know length of arms and all that. I would love to make these for anyone, so I can donate to hospitals.


I'm sure the hospitals would be happy to accept them in whatever size you make it. Just follow the pattern as it is printed and it should fit a small child (if you make it on the bulky machine - not sure how big it is done on a standard machine) I don't have any little'uns this will fit either but enjoyed the challenge and I'll add it to my craft table at my next Christmas fair.


----------



## JeanneHolmes

I did the small sweater on my 970 and it came out, as you said Val, a doll size sweater. It was a really quick knit. Now I can't figure out how to make a toddler size on my standard. I filled out the chart and figure I need to cast on 104 sts. as my gauge is 8 st - 10 rws. per inch. When it comes to dividing the stitches (21 left = 15 right) I am at a total loss what needles to pull out for the standard machine for the miter. I guess my math isn't too great. Any help would be appreciated.
Jeanne


----------



## ValT

> for ramdoupri and carolyn
> In answer to your posts about doing the second set of short rows ...


Take a look at Roberta Kelley's video (she's doing this pattern).




Note where she positions the carriage for the second set of short rows.
Val


----------



## ValT

> *About resizing ... *


I'm a visual person, I always need to draw what I am trying to achieve.
So, I printed the line drawing and entered my own number of rows (the calculations shown are an example, not what I followed).

On the drawing, you can see the 2 horizontal lines (which include the mitre shapes) that represent the points at which the sides go under each armhole. The vertical measurement between these 2 lines is the back -half the size of the child's chest. Therefore, the number of rows here should match the required number of inches.
As the CO edge forms the top of the sleeve, the number of CO sts needs to be the length of the sleeve. Remember to include in your calculation the number of stitches you need to cast on for the neck cut out since this will add to the overall sleeve length. The number of stitches used for the CO also determines the length of the jacket.
About mitres - in the pattern worksheet, the number of stitches not worked (short rowed) between the mitres is the bit that goes under the arm (in the armpit). The worksheet says 1 inch for a baby, and ~4-5 inches for an adult, so this is a guide for the number of stitches left to be divided and used for the mitres.
So, your own number of stitches and rows per inch are key to sizing.
To see how it's folded when finished 



Val
PS Who chose this pattern? Oh yes, it was me (ha ha)


----------



## ValT

JeanneHolmes said:


> I did the small sweater on my 970 and it came out, as you said Val, a doll size sweater. It was a really quick knit. Now I can't figure out how to make a toddler size on my standard. I filled out the chart and figure I need to cast on 104 sts. as my gauge is 8 st - 10 rws. per inch. When it comes to dividing the stitches (21 left = 15 right) I am at a total loss what needles to pull out for the standard machine for the miter. I guess my math isn't too great. Any help would be appreciated.
> Jeanne


About mitres - in the pattern worksheet, the number of stitches not worked (short rowed) between the mitres is the bit that goes under the arm (in the armpit). The worksheet says 1 inch for a baby, and ~4-5 inches for an adult, so this is a guide for the number of stitches left to be divided and used for the mitres.
Val


----------



## Saroj

Thanks Val. You are an inspiration. Your calculation make great sense. 

Here is my 5 yr old jacket

Instead of 68 rows I knitted 78 rows. Picked up the bottom about 95 sts hung on the machines and knitted 20 rows. Increasing 31/2 in in length

I finished all the trimmings except neck before stitching I picked up 57 sts on the front bands bottom continued with 95 sts

Sleeves I picked up 33 sts. Knitted 11 ridges. Dec 4 sts evenly - knitted another 3 ridges. Bound off on the 15th ridge. Sewed the top shoulders

Neck picked up 50 sts and bound off tightly as you don't want neck too loose


----------



## ValT

Saroj
Another masterpiece! I like the way you've adapted the basic pattern. The front and neck bands look good. Nice yarn colour too.

I've yet to block my attempt. I feel my friend's 6 year old is not going to be too impressed with it - I think the variegated yarn I've chosen is not cool enough. Some 6 yr olds are worse than teenagers when it comes to style and fashion.

I think I must adapt it in some way - maybe a hood?

Val


----------



## JeanneHolmes

Thank you for the details! I'm going to give it a go and see what happens.
Jeanne


----------



## Lise Paauw

Saroj
Very nice looking sweater gorgeous!
Did you also do this one your bulking machine,
Since I have not started being a chicken I guess lol...and I am new at this can you tell me what tension dial setting you used and what kind of yarn. I have a studio singer Model 700 and a chunky 155 and not sure which one I need to use. 
Love reading all the information on this.


----------



## Dodi2056

Lise, you and I have exactly the same model of machines. I don't know what advice Jeanne will give you, but I plan on doing this jacket on my SK155 because I am going to be using #4 worsted acrylic yarn. I will start mine right away and post a pic soon.


----------



## Dodi2056

Lise, you and I have exactly the same model of machines. I don't know what advice Jeanne will give you, but I plan on doing this jacket on my SK155 because I am going to be using #4 worsted acrylic yarn. I will start mine right away and post a pic soon.


----------



## Lise Paauw

Dodi,
I have a 100% acrylic 20 sts=10 cm(4") on 4 1/2 mm needle (US 7) knitting worsted tricot mode yarn. Question is this the same as sport yarn.
I do not know much about yarn as you see.
If so what tension dial will you use.
I'm still figuring out the gauge thing and swatch don't laugh too hard lol&#128516;&#128521;


----------



## ValT

> .
> I've yet to block my attempt. I feel my friend's 6 year old is not going to be too impressed with it - I think the variegated yarn I've chosen is not cool enough. Some 6 yr olds are worse than teenagers when it comes to style and fashion.


Is this fun or pain?
Well I've semi-blocked it and I am not happy with the second half of the jacket. I seem to have messed up on the row count. I am going to take it back to halfway and do it again - fortunately, I only need to undo the last half section.
I still don't like this variegate yarn and how the pattern gets mismatched when looking at the left and right sides together.
Val
PS I'm doing it on my mid-gauge SK860, tension 5 sts/inch, 7 rows/inch.


----------



## dancewithmarg

So Saroj, did you increase the number of stitches you cast on to make the size 5 jacket, or just follow the pattern for the stitch count?
P.S. I love it!

Marg


----------



## dancewithmarg

re: youtube video: Does her method of short rowing/wrapping (two needles back, one needle forward) make any difference in the appearance of the holes? Saroj, can't see any holes in your sweater, I wonder if using slightly thicker yarn would alleviate my problem.


----------



## ValT

dancewithmarg said:


> re: youtube video: Does her method of short rowing/wrapping (two needles back, one needle forward) make any difference in the appearance of the holes? Saroj, can't see any holes in your sweater, I wonder if using slightly thicker yarn would alleviate my problem.


There should be no difference in appearance between manual wrapping and the video's auto wrapping (2 needle method). Although my observation when doing it is that the yarn appears to wrap tighter, which would make less of a hole.
Val


----------



## JayneSlovick

I am really learning a lot. I am so glad we did this. I'm on the neck binding next. The jacket it looking uglier than sin but great practice.


----------



## ValT

JayneSlovick said:


> I am really learning a lot. I am so glad we did this. I'm on the neck binding next. The jacket it looking uglier than sin but great practice.


Oh, I did laugh when I read your post. 
I know how you feel. Have you seen mine?
Val


----------



## ValT

ValT said:


> There should be no difference in appearance between manual wrapping and the video's auto wrapping (2 needle method). Although my observation when doing it is that the yarn appears to wrap tighter, which would make less of a hole.
> Val


I should have said when auto wrapping, the yarn is tighter and there appears to be less of a hole. Val


----------



## ramdoupri

Ive got mine off the machine and pinning deciding if I am going to do ribbing! Mine came out premie size! The site wont let my phone attach a pic. But I am very happy we did this.


----------



## ramdoupri

What number of stitches would you use to cast on for a five year old?


----------



## Saroj

R


Lise Paauw said:


> Saroj
> Very nice looking sweater gorgeous!
> Did you also do this one your bulking machine,
> Since I have not started being a chicken I guess lol...and I am new at this can you tell me what tension dial setting you used and what kind of yarn. I have a studio singer Model 700 and a chunky 155 and not sure which one I need to use.
> Love reading all the information on this.


I used bulky red heart super saver tension 7 and followed the pattern as is. It fits my 2 yr perfect. Just visiting gd and she is wearing it.


----------



## Saroj

dancewithmarg said:


> So Saroj, did you increase the number of stitches you cast on to make the size 5 jacket, or just follow the pattern for the stitch count?
> P.S. I love it!
> 
> Marg


Marg,

I used the pattern as is. The only thing I changed was instead of 68 rows, I knitted 78 rows. I hung the bottom part and knitted 20 rows for length. It fits my 5 yr perfect. For sleeves, I made it longer.


----------



## GrammaAnn

I knit this white one with baby yarn on the bulky - but it was pretty hefty for baby yarn I thought. Anyway - I rehung to do the sleeve and bottom ribbings with the multi color and then crocheted the front and neck edgings. Ann


----------



## Saroj

Here is my model


----------



## ramdoupri

Sarjo, what would the cast on number of stitches be?
And then number of needles to place on hold?


----------



## Saroj

dancewithmarg said:


> re: youtube video: Does her method of short rowing/wrapping (two needles back, one needle forward) make any difference in the appearance of the holes? Saroj, can't see any holes in your sweater, I wonder if using slightly thicker yarn would alleviate my problem.


The holes close when you block the jacket. Don't think about the holes just do as the pattern says and everything falls in place when you are done.


----------



## Saroj

ramdoupri said:


> Sarjo, what would the cast on number of stitches be?
> And then number of needles to place on hold?


As per pattern 21 to the left of zero and 15 to the right. After the 10 rows, you will have 21 on both sides of zero. The 6 Sts are for the neck opening. You will repeat the same on the other side when you dec 6 Sts on the right side of the neckneck edge.

Just do what the pattern says and if you use bulky machine and any worsted weight yarn, you will get the same result. This is a toddler pattern and fits 18 mos to 21/2 yr. I used tension 7.


----------



## Dodi2056

Okay, I am ready to put the front band on, but I don't know how to do buttonholes. Can anyone tell me how to do that? Or should I consider sewing in a zipper?


----------



## Saroj

I do yarn over and k2 together. The next row knit all Sts


----------



## JayneSlovick

ValT said:


> Oh, I did laugh when I read your post.
> I know how you feel. Have you seen mine?
> Val


I guess not. Can I still see it?


----------



## JayneSlovick

ValT said:


> Is this fun or pain?
> Well I've semi-blocked it and I am not happy with the second half of the jacket. I seem to have messed up on the row count. I am going to take it back to halfway and do it again - fortunately, I only need to undo the last half section.
> I still don't like this variegate yarn and how the pattern gets mismatched when looking at the left and right sides together.
> Val
> PS I'm doing it on my mid-gauge SK860, tension 5 sts/inch, 7 rows/inch.


That's exactly how mine turned out. Did we mis read something?


----------



## Saroj

ValT said:


> Is this fun or pain?
> Well I've semi-blocked it and I am not happy with the second half of the jacket. I seem to have messed up on the row count. I am going to take it back to halfway and do it again - fortunately, I only need to undo the last half section.
> I still don't like this variegate yarn and how the pattern gets mismatched when looking at the left and right sides together.
> Val
> PS I'm doing it on my mid-gauge SK860, tension 5 sts/inch, 7 rows/inch.


What happened on the right side? I don't see the neck opening?


----------



## ValT

It's there but hidden in the curled up bit, promise!

I am thinking about doubling up my yarn on doing it on my bulky.


----------



## Saroj

GrammaAnn said:


> I knit this white one with baby yarn on the bulky - but it was pretty hefty for baby yarn I thought. Anyway - I rehung to do the sleeve and bottom ribbings with the multi color and then crocheted the front and neck edgings. Ann


It is beautiful. I have not explored ribber yet.


----------



## Saroj

dancewithmarg said:


> re: youtube video: Does her method of short rowing/wrapping (two needles back, one needle forward) make any difference in the appearance of the holes? Saroj, can't see any holes in your sweater, I wonder if using slightly thicker yarn would alleviate my problem.


I tried the short rowing both ways. There is no difference expect the last stitch back into work. At that point, I did wrap on the needle 5 on both sides to avoid the hole. I can see the hole on the white multicolor sweater but not on the wine color solid sweater where I applied this wrapping technique. After I watched the video, The only thing I changed how the last st is done. I liked on the video.


----------



## ValT

I did make a mistake with the row count on the right side of the jacket. Have gone back to basics ... Checked and re-adjusted the tensions and here's my new plan. 
Tensions 6sts/inch, 7.5rows/inch.
Val


----------



## KateWood

4 cuties from Ann, Marge & Saroj so far. Saroj your Stripped one is Nice, adorable lil baby too You all did great.


----------



## dancewithmarg

I think I'm going to pass on this one. In Patons Décor yarn it is too limp, and if I do it in a heavier worsted I think the seam along the sleeve is going to be too thick. Looking forward to the next KAL and thank you Val for hosting this one.
Marg


----------



## susieknitter

Saroj said:


> Here is my model


Absolutely love this one and the little one wearing it, also like those that Ann and Marge have made.


----------



## heyjudes

Val, Thank you for doing this, just completed my jacket using worsted yarn on a LK100. It took me 3 tries, but did finally complete it. I learned a lot from this project. I'm going to play around with the numbers & try another one on my standard gauge. I'd send a picture but I don't have enough computer skills. I need my daughter for that. By the way, the jacket looks like it would fit a 3-6 mo. old infant. Thank-you again for doing this... Judy


----------



## ValT

dancewithmarg said:


> I think I'm going to pass on this one. In Patons Décor yarn it is too limp, and if I do it in a heavier worsted I think the seam along the sleeve is going to be too thick. Looking forward to the next KAL and thank you Val for hosting this one.
> Marg


Marg, you could be researching what a KAL could do next. Pattern needs to be free, in the public doman, and not copyrighted. Also, perhaps someone else would like to host. See you at the next KAL!
Val


----------



## Saroj

Marg,

Don't give up. The pattern is very easy. I was teaching a friend yesterday. She was also not understanding the terminology and reading too fast. Break each word, stop think and then run the carriage. Watch the video over and over. You will get it. Just follow word by word and see the diagram over and over. It will click and the bulb will light up and you will say, I could have had a v8.

Saroj


----------



## mathknit

Judy, I have an LK100 (new to me) and I have not been able to start with an e-wrap. What do you do for a closed cast on? I have attempted this so many times and my next row keeps jamming. If I could get the cast on started I will persevere. I hate to quit before I even begin. Any suggestions?
Tilly


heyjudes said:


> Val, Thank you for doing this, just completed my jacket using worsted yarn on a LK100. It took me 3 tries, but did finally complete it. I learned a lot from this project. I'm going to play around with the numbers & try another one on my standard gauge. I'd send a picture but I don't have enough computer skills. I need my daughter for that. By the way, the jacket looks like it would fit a 3-6 mo. old infant. Thank-you again for doing this... Judy


----------



## Saroj

ramdoupri said:


> What number of stitches would you use to cast on for a five year old?


Same as toddler 21-0-15. The only thing I did instead of 68 rows, I extended to 78 rows adding the width to the body. To add length, I picked up the Sts along the bottom edge 3 Sts every 4 rows (rule of thumb) and knitted 20 rows about 3 inches longer than the original. Did the 10 rows of garter st. 5 ridges. Sleeves I picked up about 33 Sts and knitted 28 rows or 14 garter ridges. Closed tightly on the 15 th ridge. To create the same effect on the edge as garter - close on the wrong side so the public side has a garter effect.


----------



## Saroj

When I first got my machine, I had the same problem. Here are the 2 solutions. 

First you hold the e wrap Sts under the gate peg. Failing to do so will create the problem you described.

Second solution is crochet cast on. This makes the first row a little harder but workable. I always knit 4 rows before I hang the weights and from there on it is smooth sailing.


----------



## mathknit

The LK100 is a simple plastic machine without gate pegs and I have only used an open cast on with the limited knitting I have done so far. I will try the crochet cast on; back to the beginner videos for me. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Saroj

mathknit said:


> The LK100 is a simple plastic machine without gate pegs and I have only used an open cast on with the limited knitting I have done so far. I will try the crochet cast on; back to the beginner videos for me. Any other suggestions?


When you are ewraping hold it back with your left fingers as you ewrap. You may be pulling the loops too tight. When you hold the yarn, the loops will go back enough to do the first row without problem. I had plastic machine which I sold to a friend and was teaching her couple of days ago. I have seen an expert demonstrating this technique. Practice with a few Sts first.

This is the technique came as a free tip of the week from knit it now on the day I got my machine. Register with them and start learning free tip of the month


----------



## Saroj

Ladies, I am a new machine knitter about a year old but learned all these techniques by subscribing to knit it now and attending my local club meetings. Last year i just read and finally just before thanksgiving as my subscription was coming to an end started to gather the courage to use their dynamic basic patterns. They were so simple that I produced some beautiful pieces and everything fit perfect. I think I am going to learn a lot this year as I now have started to comprehend their terminology. Happy knitting.


----------



## tinastreasures

Mathknit I have the lk150. Try every other needle cast on with waste yarn, next row bring all the needles into work for a few rows,then 1 Row ravel cord then change to your main yarn. Then when you need to ewrap the extra stitches bring only those needles all the way out for a few rows until you can get a weight on it.. Makes knitting a little easier...
I hope this made sense


----------



## tinastreasures

Saroj I just joined knititnow too...Will be trying out a cardigan after I finish this project...


----------



## mathknit

Thanks.. I have both the LK150 and now the LK100. I have been able to ewrap cast on with the LK150 sometimes. If you use waste yarn do you ewrap your first main yarn row on top of the ravel cord or do you leave your stitches live and bind them off after you remove the waste yarn? I have so much to learn and I guess this little sweater is just going to have to wait. I have been struggling all morning trying to ewrap and even double ewrap, but that first row jams toward the end even with the cast on comb on. I have lost my patience and will go back to the LK150 video. The next thing I will teach myself is the crochet cast on.


tinastreasures said:


> Mathknit I have the lk150. Try every other needle cast on with waste yarn, next row bring all the needles into work for a few rows,then 1 Row ravel cord then change to your main yarn. Then when you need to ewrap the extra stitches bring only those needles all the way out for a few rows until you can get a weight on it.. Makes knitting a little easier...
> I hope this made sense


----------



## tinastreasures

Nope all you do is select every other needle, thread the carriage with wast yarn, knit one row, hang cast on comb, bring the other needles into work and knit some rows.
Then ravel cord
Then until you learn crochet cast on or ewrap, you can just thread machine with your main yarn and knit...you just have to unpick the ravel cord since it won't separate easily...
Diana Sullivan on YouTube has some great videos...Roberta Kelley too...

Please don't give up it gets easier...just takes practice...lots of it..
You'll be making lots of cool things


----------



## Lise Paauw

Ok question I do not get the concept of waste yarn and using ravel cord. I know how to ewrap and crochet cast on but do not understand when you use waste yarn. I know if I waste yarn and pull out the ravel cord it comes apart and unravels. I know that you use waste yarn and cord and then switch to main color why would I do this step of waste yarn is it to attach the main color to something? Still too new at this...lol


----------



## Dodi2056

Lise, I use waste yarn mainly to be able to attach the weights. Personally I don't like the way claws will split and pull the yarn apart. The ravel cord makes it so much simpler to pull the waste yarn off. When I first started using waste yarn, I didn't know about ravel cord and it was a pain to get the waste yarn off.

I have also done up a few cast-on rags. I have discovered that pulling the waste yarn apart and reusing it eventually destroys it (of course).

I definitely would be interested in answers from other machine knitters about waste yarn.


----------



## ValT

To help anyone who is struggling with the math for this pattern, here is my worksheet with the numbers filled in. 
It has turned out ok, but I still don't like the variegated yarn and how the pattern matches up on the mitres. (pic to follow)
These numbers are based on the yarn I used which gave me 6 sts/inch and 7.5 rows/inch and it is knitted on a SK860 mid-gauge.
It is based on a 6 year old's chest size.
Val


----------



## dagmargrubaugh

I just started playing with the original pattern this afternoon. Then visitors came and I had to leave it. Not sure I am following the instructions correctly but, I need to learn my machine all over again. I have to do the demo for our next club meeting. Not sure what it will be. Maybe I'll have it down pat by then..


----------



## heyjudes

Hey Tilly, I do e-wrap co most of the time, & I did use the e-wrap cast on for this jacket w/LK100. My method is: w/carriage on the right, I pull out all needles to be cast on to D position. I use a slip knot on the leftmost needle, hang a clothespin on the tail, start wrapping needles (counter clockwise) to the last needle. As I wrap keep your left hand under the needles just wrapped & push the wraps against the needle bed. After the last needle is wrapped, push the needles back to C position or so needles are aligned with the needle bed. Before I move the carriage to the left, I pull slightly on the yarn from the carriage so it is slightly taut & then run the carriage over the needles at an even speed. You should feel some slight resistance as you go over the needles. Sometimes you may have to manually knit the last needle. If you can, depending on the yarn, weight it after the first row. My advice is to practise on 20 or so sts. w/worsted yarn. It took me a whole day & a lot of cursing when I got this machine, but its a good reliable and very versatile machine. Keep at it & you'll get it. Judy


----------



## Philcott

Am I too late to join in?

It's been a busy old week with 50 chickens arriving back home after having been sold on. The breeder had to return them for personal reasons, so between fixing pens and housing (they've been empty for nearly two years, so were in disrepair) haven't had time to catch up with the forum!

I'll be using a brother 881 - should be fun! I've watched the video, but perhaps it will make more sense when I actually start knitting!


----------



## ValT

Philcott said:


> Am I too late to join in?


Not at all!
Here's the promised pic - still not happy with the way the variegated pattern in the yarn works in the mitre sections. Still, the calculations I posted worked out pretty well, although if I were to do this again, I would reduce the number of stitches for the 'F' calculation, did 22 sts. I think the underarm space could tolerate being made smaller.
Val


----------



## dagmargrubaugh

Unfortunately I have to agree with you, Val. Maybe a yarn with shorter color repeats. The top looks okay, but the mitered section looks like you made a mistake. 
Thanks for hosting this. I can't wait to get back to my machine. Unfortunately, it's laundry time...


----------



## Saroj

I made the band in one piece and increase on both sides of the one remaining st in the mitre section on the right side only. The dec was done according to the video. I don't see any difference. But I had to talk to myself to push the needle out. Couple times I had to rip in the beginning because I would forget to push the second needle back out in the non working position. The only time you need to follow this step when you are bringing the last st in to work If you do not do that, you get a hole which is ok but can be avoided. My first sweater I did not do this step and I could se the hole.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh

Did you do the front band and the cuffs by hand? The sweater looks really great!


----------



## ValT

Another lovely one. Val


----------



## mathknit

Thanks Judy...glad to know it is doable even if I haven't joined the yeah I did it club. I'm working on my LK150 now and I was able to ewrap over ravel cord so we'll see if I can now complete this little sweater.


----------



## Saroj

Yes I did all the garter Sts bands by hand. 

Val - your sweater looks good. It does not have to match. These days kids like crazy things. After you finish, you can add pockets to it. It will cover part of it and will give a different look. 

If you use solid color with different strips, it comes out good. My 5 yr old wanted the striped sweater so I have to make another one. Waiting for the yarn to come in the mail.

Thanks


----------



## dagmargrubaugh

Saroj said:


> Yes I did all the garter Sts bands by hand.
> 
> Val - your sweater looks good. It does not have to match. These days kids like crazy things. After you finish, you can add pockets to it. It will cover part of it and will give a different look.
> 
> If you use solid color with different strips, it comes out good. My 5 yr old wanted the striped sweater so I have to make another one. Waiting for the yarn to come in the mail.
> 
> Thanks


   You are absolutely right. Guess, I'm too hung up on the matching look.


----------



## GrammaBarbie

Okay, so I finally got a chance to get to my machine. I had some trouble with understanding the miter sections, but then watched Roberta's video and it all became clear. I used a variegated yarn in primary colors. It's too bold. I don't like it. I'll post a pic when I get it stitched up and finished. This is an interesting pattern and took all of an hour to do after I understood the directions. I want to do it in a larger size for my neighbor's granddaughter, so this one is just practice.


----------



## JayneSlovick

Saroj said:


> I made the band in one piece and increase on both sides of the one remaining st in the mitre section on the right side only. The dec was done according to the video. I don't see any difference. But I had to talk to myself to push the needle out. Couple times I had to rip in the beginning because I would forget to push the second needle back out in the non working position. The only time you need to follow this step when you are bringing the last st in to work If you do not do that, you get a hole which is ok but can be avoided. My first sweater I did not do this step and I could se the hole.


This is EXACTLY what mine was supposed to look like!! lol


----------



## nannie343

Love your knitted band, I am crocheting mine. I love to do a little hand work on my machine knits when I can. I'll post a picture when I finish.

Rhonda


----------



## Dodi2056

Okay, I have mine done. The band colour doesn't show up right; it is a teal, not a blue as shows up in the picture. I finally know how to do buttonholes. Also, the banding yarn would not (NOT) get any tighter even though I set it to tension zero. When I used a different yarn, it came out tighter, but this yarn just would not. Oh well, two-year old grand daughter won't know the difference.

Next issue I have; I don't know how to post pictures. Lol


----------



## home

I finished my BSJ, knitted on a brother 260, tension 5, it fits my almost 5 month granddaughter. 
I don't know how to post a picture.
Ursula


----------



## ValT

Posting a picture ...
Save the picture (.jpg) in a file folder that you will know how to navigate to.

Then click Reply (or Quote Reply) - not Quick Reply - add whatever text you want and then you will see 3 rows of blank boxes below. Click on the top box which says 'Browse' and navigate to the place where you stored you saved picture and select your picture and then click the 'Send' box.

Only click on the send box once. If you click more than once, you will get a duplicate entry. Be patient here - these files are big and can take time to send.

Do not try to preview anything - that will only remove from the send queue any file you've selected.

Looking forward to seeing those pics!

Val


----------



## ValT

I've just done a quick list of where you are all from ...
Manitoba Canada, Crete Illinois, Ontario Canada, New York, Aurora Illinois, Ohio Michigan, Cornwall UK, E Texas, N Ontario, Mississippi, Maryland, Wales UK, Massachussetts, Houston, Alabama, California, Rhode Island, Florida, Washington, New Foundland, Nova Scotia, Suffolk UK and me, Berkshire UK. (Some locations are hidden). Sorry if I have missed you out.
I think this is amazing and truly wonderful. Val


----------



## home

Here is a picture of the BSJ. The cuffs are machine knitted, the rest of the ribbing I knit by hand.


----------



## ValT

Such a cute little baby, and the bsj fits so well. 
Thanks for posting your pic
Val.
PS: Tks for adding your location


----------



## dagmargrubaugh

Oh, how sweet! Thanks for posting the picture of your model.
I am still practicing on mine. 
The sweater that is. lol


----------



## Saroj

Beautiful bsj and precious child. You did a wonderful job


----------



## malfrench

The sweater is beutiful, however, the model takes the cake!


----------



## GrammaBarbie

The sweater and the baby go together so well!


----------



## Dodi2056

Okay, trying to add the picture again. I need to sew on the buttons, just haven't gotten out to buy some.


----------



## Dodi2056

I especially like the model. Just love little ones! Unfortunately, my model lives 1,000 kilometres from grandma (me).


----------



## nannie343

What a sweet little model, love the sweater...


----------



## ruthe516

How does one get in touch with Althea Robinson?Thanks
Ruthe


----------



## ValT

> Dodi2056's pic


Love the double fold on the cuffs - looks so snuggly. Val


----------



## Dodi2056

Thank you so much, Val


----------



## JayneSlovick

I really enjoy the pictures. Thanks for making this a fun knit-a-long.


----------



## sharronaw

Philcot, I am also using an 881, have frogged it once due to sizing. How are you adapting the pattern? I am really puzzled.


----------



## Philcott

I'm cheating and using Val's figures. As I have four grandkids decided that it would probably fit one of them! Using T6/7 and just finished the first short row section. Learning lots as I do it too!


----------



## ValT

Philcott said:


> I'm cheating and using Val's figures. As I have four grandkids decided that it would probably fit one of them! Using T6/7 and just finished the first short row section. Learning lots as I do it too!


Ooh ... did you see my earlier post? (about the F calculation)
" ... Still, the calculations I posted worked out pretty well, although if I were to do this again, I would reduce the number of stitches for the 'F' calculation, did 22 sts. I think the underarm space could tolerate being made smaller."

I hope I'm in time!

Val


----------



## 30Knitter

it's been a while, and I wrote a program a long time ago for this sweater. it's one of Elizabeth Zimmerman's. I'll join you.


----------



## Philcott

ValT said:


> Ooh ... did you see my earlier post? (about the F calculation)
> " ... Still, the calculations I posted worked out pretty well, although if I were to do this again, I would reduce the number of stitches for the 'F' calculation, did 22 sts. I think the underarm space could tolerate being made smaller."
> 
> I hope I'm in time!
> 
> Val


Val I'm using it as a learning tool, so just doing it as is. The charity shop will benefit if it doesn't fit. The wool has cost me nothing, so it's all good!


----------



## ValT

30Knitter said:


> it's been a while, and I wrote a program a long time ago for this sweater. it's one of Elizabeth Zimmerman's. I'll join you.


You are clever to be able to write a program for this. So you just enter the numbers and the answer squirt out? ... amazing!

Val


----------



## leanne17

Today is the first time I've had chance to have a go at this, but unfortunately something wasn't right, and I have had to undo it to start again. I'm knitting it on a Knitmaster 328, and have had trouble working out the sizing, as most of the others seem to be using bulky machines.
Oh well, I will have another go, and as soon as I finish will put the photo on here.


----------



## ValT

leanne17 said:


> Today is the first time I've had chance to have a go at this, but unfortunately something wasn't right, and I have had to undo it to start again. I'm knitting it on a Knitmaster 328, and have had trouble working out the sizing, as most of the others seem to be using bulky machines.
> Oh well, I will have another go, and as soon as I finish will put the photo on here.


Sorry you are having probs - This pattern works with any gauge machine and any yarn. Just enter your tension details and the measurements on the worksheet and it should work out ok. I did mine on a mid-gauge (6.5mm). Val


----------



## JeanneHolmes

My friend Sue found a formula she had in her computer to convert a pattern from one machine to another. The Formula is: Multiply the number of stitches you are working with by the gauge of the machine this number applies to. Divide that result by the gauge of the machine you wish to use to get the number of stitches you will need to work with. The title of the article is: PATTERN CONVERSION FROM ONE MACHINE TO ANOTHER. The size of the sweater for the standard gauge came out almost the same measurements as you have Val re cast on 72 sts. I have to put the edgings on my sweater and then will post a picture.


----------



## JeanneHolmes

What is the ratio for picking up sts. for the ribbing? Is it pick up 3 skip 1 ? Do the edge sts. of the ribbing have to be on the main bed?


----------



## ValT

JeanneHolmes said:


> What is the ratio for picking up sts. for the ribbing? Is it pick up 3 skip 1 ? Do the edge sts. of the ribbing have to be on the main bed?


Yes, 3 or 2 picked up sts then miss 1 - really depends on the vertical tension if you are talking about the front bands. Hope this helps.
Val


----------



## janecurrah

I'd like to give this a try too. Hope I'm not too late.


----------



## ValT

janecurrah said:


> I'd like to give this a try too. Hope I'm not too late.


It's never too late. Welcome! Val


----------



## JeanneHolmes

This has been so much fun to play with. Thanks for teaching the class Val.


----------



## janecurrah

thank you!


----------



## KateWood

ValT said:


> You are clever to be able to write a program for this. So you just enter the numbers and the answer squirt out? ... amazing!
> 
> Val


Do you have DAK or a KH970? These and some other KM garment shaping programs separate from or built in features of your KM really do "squirt out the answers" from the gauge/tension information you enter for each pattern shape you design


----------



## rhomin

I knit for prem babies at the local hospital and would like to give this a go. Like Saroj I have been knitting about a year and haven't done short rowing. I think this would be a great way to learn it. Saroj this past three nights I have looked at the Knit it How web site considering joining it. I haven't seen any feedback about it on KP until now, which is a happy coincidence.You have helped me make the decision to give it a go. I have to apologise for not jumping on board when this started but I have had printer problems which has ended up with me having to buy a new one after far too much faffing about. So now I'm good to go. I am going to use 4ply on my standard gauge as Val had said it comes up doll size, which is perfect for me. The hospital like from 10" chest upwards. I would encourage any knitters who wood enjoy knitting for babies and have no little ones, to enquire at any hospital if they could help out. I do small blankets and hats with flaps for when access is needed and also the sleeveless cardigans. The hospital came back to ask for more of those as they have been particularly useful when babies have lines in. It's easier to manage dressing tiny babies when the cuffs are not too narrow so I think I will crochet to finish. Just reading through these posts and watching the Youtubes I have learnt so much - hope I can put it into practise. I didn't know there were these knitalongs and think it's a brilliant idea. Many thanks to you Val for giving your time and talent to keep us all amused and educated


----------



## Philcott

Quick question please. I've finished knitting the garment, though I had to start again because I made a huge mistake, I thought, then found I hadn't! *sigh* Re-did it and landed up having to undo numerous rows because I put the wrong number of stitches into hold when doing the mitre.

Right my question is, I've used waste yarn to start, one row ravel cord before starting with the main yarn. Is it possible to cast on with waste, put in the ravel yarn and then e-wrap the needles so I get a finished edge? I'm assuring this is how it's done? I'm going to have to undo one row at each end of the knitting so I can cast off the stitches! 

But what fun, and I've learnt so much already! So just the ribs to go and then I can put a picture up! Thanks Val!


----------



## ValT

Philcott said:


> Quick question please. I've finished knitting the garment, though I had to start again because I made a huge mistake, I thought, then found I hadn't! *sigh* Re-did it and landed up having to undo numerous rows because I put the wrong number of stitches into hold when doing the mitre.
> 
> Right my question is, I've used waste yarn to start, one row ravel cord before starting with the main yarn. *Is it possible to cast on with waste, put in the ravel yarn and then e-wrap the needles so I get a finished edge?* I'm assuring this is how it's done? I'm going to have to undo one row at each end of the knitting so I can cast off the stitches!
> 
> But what fun, and I've learnt so much already! So just the ribs to go and then I can put a picture up! Thanks Val!


Yes, you can do an e-wrap at this stage, you can also do a crochet cast on at this stage. But please bear in mind that the cast on and cast/bind off edges form part of the seam for the top of the sleeve. 
If you have open stitches (using waste yarn) you can mattress/kitchener stitch together - however you would have to finish off the stitches that form the back of the neck. Val


----------



## Philcott

Thanks Val 

What is a crochet cast on? 

So I could (theoretically) weave/join the top and bottom rather than binding off both?


----------



## ValT

Philcott said:


> Thanks Val
> 
> What is a crochet cast on?
> 
> So I could (theoretically) weave/join the top and bottom rather than binding off both?


Here's a link to a video from my machine knitting heroine, Diana Sullivan 




Check out her other beginners' lessons - that's how I learned to machine knit. Val


----------



## Philcott

Thanks Val - simple when you know how! Great video, I've seen some of her's before, but hadn't thought to look further!

Cheers!


----------



## chickkie

Here is a BSJ and blanket I made on the Bond. They are fun to do.


----------



## rhomin

Chickkie I am so impressed with this baby bundle you have knitted, it is just perfection. I have a Bond Classic under the bed!!! It was bought just before we started to do massive work on the house so until now I haven't had a chance to learn it. That's my new year's resolution - to get it going. I should say to get me going on it really. This is so inspiring, just makes me want to get the Bond out now. I know the swirl blanket is a Dianna pattern but don't recognise the hat and slippers. Where would I get patterns for them please? Those slippers are just so cute. 

Val I am exactly like you - a Dianna Sullivan student and tell everyone I would never have produced anything on the machines without her.

Got my gauge swatch done last night and hope to start on the knitting shortly.Have to say I an nervous and excited in equal measure and hope I can get to grips with the short rowing, The rest doesn't worry me but would love to be able to learn this skill.


----------



## mathknit

That is exactly what I did and it worked like a charm. My LK150 did not want to knit the first row no matter how loosely I cast on my ewrap so I did scrap, ravel cord and ewrap. This was a fun project and my granddaughter tried it on and it will fit as a shrug (she is 4). I haven't done the finishing yet and I will have to get help transferring a picture from my digital camera to the internet. I just love the concept of these machine knit alongs. Thanks Val!


----------



## mathknit

I am so impressed! Amazing what can be done on our simple hobby machines.


chickkie said:


> Here is a BSJ and blanket I made on the Bond. They are fun to do.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh

....sigh...my third try today. Somehow it won't come together for me. I am learning more about short rowing, so, it's a good thing. Tomorrow is another day, and I will start fresh. Thank God, I have tons of cone yarn. Nothing really wasted, it's a learning curve. Maybe I should say re-learning curve. I can't believe how much I have forgotten over the years.


----------



## ValT

chickkie said:


> Here is a BSJ and blanket I made on the Bond. They are fun to do.


How fab do those look? They all look so beautiful. Thank you for posting your pic. Val


----------



## ValT

dagmargrubaugh said:


> ....sigh...my third try today. Somehow it won't come together for me. I am learning more about short rowing, so, it's a good thing. Tomorrow is another day, and I will start fresh. Thank God, I have tons of cone yarn. Nothing really wasted, it's a learning curve. Maybe I should say re-learning curve. I can't believe how much I have forgotten over the years.


Did you watch Roberta Kelley's video? (mentioned in an earlier post in this thread) She's doing this pattern. Any probs you're having, let us know. We are sure to come up with an answer; we're all learning from our own and others' experiences. Val


----------



## chickkie

rhomin said:


> Chickkie I am so impressed with this baby bundle you have knitted, it is just perfection. I have a Bond Classic under the bed!!! It was bought just before we started to do massive work on the house so until now I haven't had a chance to learn it. That's my new year's resolution - to get it going. I should say to get me going on it really. This is so inspiring, just makes me want to get the Bond out now. I know the swirl blanket is a Dianna pattern but don't recognise the hat and slippers. Where would I get patterns for them please? Those slippers are just so cute.


The hat has no pattern. Cast on some stitches with a backwards e-wrap so it will roll easily, knit for about 6 inches and then do the decreases at the top ending with a short i-cord. The bootie pattern is here
http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2012/5/24/1337880977961-babystovler_booties.docx


----------



## ValT

rhomin said:


> Chickkie I am so impressed with this baby bundle you have knitted, it is just perfection. I have a Bond Classic under the bed!!! It was bought just before we started to do massive work on the house so until now I haven't had a chance to learn it. That's my new year's resolution - to get it going. I should say to get me going on it really. This is so inspiring, just makes me want to get the Bond out now. I know the swirl blanket is a Dianna pattern but don't recognise the hat and slippers. Where would I get patterns for them please? Those slippers are just so cute.
> 
> Val I am exactly like you - a Dianna Sullivan student and tell everyone I would never have produced anything on the machines without her.
> 
> Got my gauge swatch done last night and hope to start on the knitting shortly.Have to say I an nervous and excited in equal measure and *hope I can get to grips with the short rowing,* The rest doesn't worry me but would love to be able to learn this skill.


Roberta Kelley explains the technique of short-rowing in a video - details in an earlier post in this thread. Val


----------



## rhomin

Thanks for the patterns Chikkie it's much appreciated.I have spent ages on the Bond yahoo group link. Some pretty patterns there.

Val I am studying Roberta Kelley closely  still scared of short rowing but I do love a challenge and if it's not difficult to learn, sure it's no challenge at all  Thanks for the encouragement and advice.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh

ValT said:


> Did you watch Roberta Kelley's video? (mentioned in an earlier post in this thread) She's doing this pattern. Any probs you're having, let us know. We are sure to come up with an answer; we're all learning from our own and others' experiences. Val


I watched Roberta's video once, once is not enough for me. 😢 I will try it again. I cannot get a signal out in my workshop.
So I have to watch it in my living room and try to remember it when I get to the machine.


----------



## ValT

dagmargrubaugh said:


> I watched Roberta's video once, once is not enough for me. &#55357;&#56866; I will try it again. I cannot get a signal out in my workshop.
> So I have to watch it in my living room and try to remember it when I get to the machine.


Suggestion: send the family out for the day and set up your machine where you can get a good signal. Voila! Job done. Val


----------



## dagmargrubaugh

ValT said:


> Suggestion: send the family out for the day and set up your machine where you can get a good signal. Voila! Job done. Val


Good idea!
It's just DH and me and a few little dogs. I can always get rid of them for a few hours.

:wink:


----------



## malfrench

I started my jacket with a no-no---no swatch and it turned out not to my liking. I am now going to do it again and do a swatch this time. My tension was too loose and I got too many rows. One of these days I'll learn to take my time.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh

I finally got my first sample done. I folded and re-folded and was getting very ticked off...Brought it to DH and folded it to show him that I could not figure out why the neck decreases were on the sleeves. aargh..
I folded it and it fell into place. ROFL No pix yet. Thanks to Berda (Roberta Rose) I think I will be able to make the next one a keeper!


----------



## leanne17

Well, after spending a few days at my eldest son's, I am now home and have unpicked the strange looking piece of knitting, that was supposed to be a surprise jacket.
I will be starting again in the morning. It can only get better on the second attempt. At least I've worked out where I went wrong, so I won't do that again.
Looking forward to getting it finished now.
Lesley


----------



## GrammaBarbie

I still have to add the ribbing to my first attempt, but when I sewed the shoulders, I have a very small back neck. I thought I was matching the stitches to the rows without stretching anything but maybe not. Is there an approximate measurement for the back neck measurement that anyone is using?


----------



## ValT

*For Dagmar and Lesley*
Whoops ... did you miss the folding video posted on p.1 ...




Val


----------



## ValT

GrammaBarbie said:


> I still have to add the ribbing to my first attempt, but when I sewed the shoulders, I have a very small back neck. I thought I was matching the stitches to the rows without stretching anything but maybe not. Is there an approximate measurement for the back neck measurement that anyone is using?


Hi GrammaBarbie
Watch the video in the previous post and you will see that the width of the cast on edge is part of the back neck. Val


----------



## dagmargrubaugh

ValT said:


> *For Dagmar and Lesley*
> Whoops ... did you miss the folding video posted on p.1 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Val


No, I did not miss it. My brain just takes longer to process things. It IS correct now. 
I really appreciate all the help I am getting in this KAL. I won't get much knitting done today or tomorrow or Saturday or Sunday..I have a full dance card. Now that I kind of know how to do it, it won't take me near as long to complete one for "show and tell".

:lol: :lol:


----------



## GrammaBarbie

Thanks Val. I have it folded correctly, but I only have about 1" for the neckline. When the sweater is lying flat the neck opening is way too tiny. Like others have said, this is a learning experience. I am wondering how long the shoulder seams should be, approximately.


----------



## ValT

GrammaBarbie said:


> Thanks Val. I have it folded correctly, but I only have about 1" for the neckline. When the sweater is lying flat the neck opening is way too tiny. Like others have said, this is a learning experience. I am wondering how long the shoulder seams should be, approximately.


Hi GrammaBarbie
This is from the worksheet where the length of the sleeve is entered.
G: Length of arm _____ inches X _____sts/inch=_____sts. (Base of neck to wrist)
Val


----------



## GrammaBarbie

Thanks. I tried my first one as the pattern is written. I am waiting for my neighbor to measure her granddaughter so I can try it again. I have another friend who hand knits this sweater in a garter stitch and does not need to add any ribbing as the fabric does not curl. I think the curling aspect makes it harder to see how to put it all together. Just sayin'!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh

Prior to any edge treatment made with scrap yarn


----------



## rhomin

Sorry for being AWOL it has been a busy couple of days and also our anniversary this weekend so I couldn't spend much time on the KM. I am happy to report that after a little back pedalling I have just this minute cast off the little pink Surprise Jacket ! Oh I am so pleased with myself. I would never have got to the end of it without the Roberta Kelly Youtube as I've never attempted short rows before. To be honest not all the mitres look the same and I hope when it's all blocked it won't be noticeable but two are perfect. I have one problem though, where I have been doing the short rows there is now a grey line where the carriage has been passing over and I do hope it will wash out. Is there anything I should have been doing to avoid this happening? I will stitch the two little seams up tonight and hope to do the crochet edge tomorrow evening after work. Hope to have a pic soon. This has been a challenge I have enjoyed so thank you so much Val for setting it.


----------



## chickkie

This can be avoided if you take a previously knit piece of fabric and hang it on the needles where the carriage will be going back and forth. I have used a tension square to do that, or a bias knitted strip.


----------



## rhomin

Thank you Chickkie that's a very easy solution. I hope to do a lot more of these so will try that out soon.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh

I just got another one off the KM, not put together yet. I will make some more before Tuesday. I've chosen to do this as a demo for our knit club.
Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## ValT

rhomin said:


> I have one problem though, where I have been doing the short rows there is now a grey line where the carriage has been passing over and I do hope it will wash out. Is there anything I should have been doing to avoid this happening?


Well done Rhomin!
This project has been an absolute pleasure for me.
To fix your grey line .....
To help avoid the black line while on hold:
1.	*Ensure carriage and rails are as clean as possible* Using a lint free cloth, wipe the bed including the edge/lip, heels needles - in fact everywhere. If you are using a metal machine you will get the cloth loaded with black/grey gunk. When cleaned, lightly oil another lint free cloth and run it over the heels of the needles (the bit the protrudes up through the needle bed) the back rail and the front edge. Oil on cloth - not directly on machine. Clean the machine each time you start a new project. 
2.	Hang a cast on rag, a piece of tuille or net or a piece of stocking over the stitches on hold
3.	Punch an old punch card with holes placed so you can hang over the on hold stitches
4.	Apply low tack painters tape below the needles in hold.
All these suggestions need to be as thin as possible to allow the carriage to pass over it.
Val


----------



## ValT

dagmargrubaugh said:


> I just got another one off the KM, not put together yet. I will make some more before Tuesday. I've chosen to do this as a demo for our knit club.
> Keep your fingers crossed for me.


Hi Dagmar
What a great idea for a demonstration at your knit club. Hope it goes well.
Val


----------



## dagmargrubaugh

ValT said:


> Hi Dagmar
> What a great idea for a demonstration at your knit club. Hope it goes well.
> Val


Thanks, Val.
Even if it doesn't go seamlessly

 
I feel so blessed to even HAVE a knitting machine club within driving distance.


----------



## malfrench

My shoulder seams are quite bulky. Any solution?


----------



## ValT

malfrench said:


> My shoulder seams are quite bulky. Any solution?


What cast on/bind off method did you use?

What method did you use to do the seaming?

Val


----------



## malfrench

I had used an open cast on and realized when I went to put it together that wouldn't work so I used a crochet hook and did a loop through loop. I then did a back stitch seam.


----------



## Dodi2056

That is the whole idea; we all learned something from this project. I learned that not all yarn, even if it is 100% acrylic, knits up the same. When I did the buttonhole band, I discovered that the yarn I chose for this band does not knit tightly at all, so I tried another yarn and it knit very tightly, both are 100% acrylic. Who knew!? Well I do now.


----------



## ValT

malfrench said:


> I had used an open cast on and realized when I went to put it together that wouldn't work so I used a crochet hook and did a loop through loop. I then did a back stitch seam.


How about starting and ending with waste yarn, and mattress stitch the seams together.
Val


----------



## dagmargrubaugh

ValT said:


> How about starting and ending with waste yarn, and mattress stitch the seams together.
> Val


How would that work? You are not seaming those two seams are you?
I think I am ready for knit club tonight.... :? :?  I too, have used different weights for the ones I made. Interesting how much difference there is. Since mine are primarily for charity, they should fit SOME baby.
I am really enjoying this KAL. Thanks, Val for heading this one,


----------



## ValT

You're right, it's not seaming like with like - there's some jiggling to do to match up the stitches with the rows.
Val


----------



## dagmargrubaugh

ValT said:


> You're right, it's not seaming like with like - there's some jiggling to do to match up the stitches with the rows.
> Val


ahhhh, knitting is so forgiving!


----------



## ValT

dagmargrubaugh said:


> ahhhh, knitting is so forgiving!


Not always I find ......!*?


----------



## dagmargrubaugh

ValT said:


> Not always I find ......!*?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## malfrench

I had used the open cast on thinking I could kitchner it together, but I couldn't get it to look right. My seam will have to do for this one.


----------



## chickkie

The best join for the shoulder seams is a three needle icord IMHO


----------



## GrammaBarbie

What is a three needle cord?


----------



## malfrench

Thanks Chickkee. I didn't think of that at the time I was doing the seam. I'll try it on the next one.


----------



## rhomin

Well I have eventually got my BSJ's finished and photographed. Got delayed badly when OH decided to lift all the stair carpet and change out dark stained woodwork to white gloss. Oh there are some miles to paint with bannisters, skirting boards and door frames :roll: Almost done so getting back to the forum again and some knitting. I knit for premature babies at our local hospital so did these for 12" chest. I only put one button on as it's all that's needed for these little babies and as their little chins are tucked in tight I don't do the button up high but more where their chest will be. I didn't know how to short row before I did these and Rose Kelly's Youtube got me there in the end! The second one took about a quarter of the time of the first one :lol: Thank you so much for suggesting this it has been enjoyable and a great learning experience for me. (fingers crossed now that I've added the photos correctly - another learning experience)


----------



## GrammaAnn

Rhomin, Those are great! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## ValT

Well done you for getting to grips with short rowing, and for knitting for a great cause.
Val


----------



## dagmargrubaugh

What sweet little jackets. I have made several and not sewed them together. Have had little time for machine knitting. Our youngest daughter is critically ill and my oldest and I will be going to visit her tomorrow. It's a long trip, about 8 hours.
Sorry, did not mean to hi-jack this thread


----------



## ValT

* dagmargrubaugh *
My thoughts and prayers are with your daughter and your family.
Val


----------



## dagmargrubaugh

ValT said:


> * dagmargrubaugh *
> My thoughts and prayers are with your daughter and your family.
> Val


Thank you, Val


----------

